# Advice for a new BDP using with a non-hdmi AVR



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a good 6 year old Yamaha AVR w/o hdmi, but it does have 5.1 analogue inputs. 
My current source is a Denon DVD universal player with hdmi, that I run to the LCD TV for picture and use its coaxial digital output to the AVR for sound.

I would like to buy a bluray player. Is it important to have an AVR w/ hdmi, or can I just make sure to purchase a bdp w/ 5.1 analogue outputs? What will I be giving up if I don't upgrade to a more current receiver with hdmi, and only use the bdp's analogue outputs to the avr for the sound, while the hdmi goes to the LCD TV for picture?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

really the biggest thing you loose is that the receiver wont add any additional processing to the audio meaning no room correction or EQ so if thats a big deal for you then you will want to upgrade your receiver.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't understand how this effects what comes from the bluray audio in analogue vs. hdmi.
Also what is trueHD and dtsHD?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

TruHD and DTSHD are uncompressed audio formats giving you the clearest and most dynamic audio you can get. Using the 7.1 ch analog outputs of a BluRay player you can still use these formats but as I said earlier all the bass management must be done in the player not the receiver. HDMI will carry the audio to the receiver and then the receiver will do the management of the bass and crossover settings.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Its starting to make sense to me. Let me recap. If I use the analogue output from the source I will still get uncompressed truHD and dtsHD but I must do the bass management in the player. So all the bass adjustments in the receiver are null.

Does this apply to the coaxial digital output too?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mjcmt said:


> Its starting to make sense to me. Let me recap. If I use the analogue output from the source I will still get uncompressed truHD and dtsHD but I must do the bass management in the player. So all the bass adjustments in the receiver are null.


Yes, thats correct.



> Does this apply to the coaxial digital output too?


No, however you can not send the uncompressed formats over Coaxial or optical You would then only be alowed to use Dolby digital or DTS that are compressed somewhat not the HD formats.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Very good. Thank you Tony.
Now, what are some good players a little cheaper than Oppo 93, which is my first choice. I'm not quite able to afford it yet, but maybe in 6 months or so.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, The Panasonic BDP85 is a great player it however is not 3D capable so it depends on if you need that feature.
Players with 7.1 analog outputs are getting hard to find as manufacturers are being forced to move away from that ability.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Players with 7.1 analog outputs are getting hard to find as manufacturers are being forced to move away from that ability.


Why do you say "forced?" Who is doing the forcing and what is the motive for it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I read somewhere that all analog outputs on players well be eliminated by the end of this year is that not correct?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The Analog Sunset rule takes effect in 2013 which is only geared to the Video end of things, I couldn't find anything on the removal of 7.1 analog outputs. Here's the whitepaper on the Analog Sunset Rule


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, well hopefully thats it and not everything analog
Odd thing is though Panasonic as far as I can see does not have a new player with them.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Tony your comments sparked my curiosity so I went to look at the line-ups of Sony, Toshiba, Samsung, Pioneer couldn't get on the Panasonic site for some reason anyways none of them have 7.1 analog outputs on any of their players. I don't think it's a rule but more to do with cutting cost to increase the profit margin IMHO.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That really leaves last years Panasonic's as the only good option or a PS3 as far as good but cheaper than the Oppo players.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> I read somewhere that all analog outputs on players well be eliminated by the end of this year is that not correct?


I have not heard that and it would surprise me.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With the forthcoming Analog Sunset, MCH Audio Outputs are still going to be allowed. What is going to be gone are Component, Composite, and any other Video Output without HDCP. (DVI, HDMI) I read the entire AACS LA (booring and depressing read) and Analog Audio is not going away. However, the loss of Component Video (already there are Image Constraint Tokens in some Blu-rays which downgrade resolution below HD) is going to be a nightmare for older Custom Installations where Component Cables were used as they have less issues with long distance cable runs and are/were greatly preferred by every Custom Installer I know. And of course there were no concerns about HDMI Handshake issues as well. Quite frustrating as it is really about Content Protection whereas the vast majority of Piracy is done via Computers. It is also terrible for early adopters of HDTV's who spent a fortune for them where many did not have DVI in the beginning.
J


----------

